# Need help ASAP



## newguy19 (May 28, 2009)

Ive been dieting for 25 weeks (yes 25 mf'ing weeks).  Ive lost a considerable amount of fat but everywhere other than where I wanted to lose it.  I have weird love handle things (I dont know what they are, like pockets of fat) hanging on the sides of my body.  I just can't get rid of them!!  I'm at the end of my rope!
I look conditioned from the front from the back and sides I look damn near 20% bf!

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Unreal (May 28, 2009)

It is just fat. Keep dieting. Looks like you store fat there and it will probably be the last place to go. Just keep at it.


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

Were you lifetime obese?


----------



## newguy19 (May 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Were you lifetime obese?



no

ive always been skinny and never had this type of fat distribution before
i over bulked and this is now what i have


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

whats your bodyfat now? Your fat is in male-fat depositied places. This will be the last area to leave You say you lost it in all the wrong places, care to define that further?
What does your diet look like now? Give me a blow by blow. And your routine.


----------



## newguy19 (May 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> whats your bodyfat now? Your fat is in male-fat depositied places. This will be the last area to leave You say you lost it in all the wrong places, care to define that further?
> What does your diet look like now? Give me a blow by blow. And your routine.



Seem to have lost muscle, arms smaller, strength is down from my heaviest weight, and still have fat on my sides (which is where I want it to come off of).

I was at one point 200lbs, (way to much fat but pretty strong).  In these pics I weigh 161lbs and while I'm not weak I have lost strength on most of my lifts.


Current diet:

Workout Days (Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun)
1st meal/PreWO (pre weights) - 50 carbs /35 protein
PostWO (post weights, pre cardio)  - 17 carbs /35 protein
Post Cardio- 50 carbs / 35 protein
4th - 25 carbs / 35 protein
5th - 35 protein / 14g fat 
6th - 35 protein
7th - 35 protein

Rest Days (Tues, Thurs)
1st - 20 carbs / 35 protein
2nd - 20 carbs / 35 protein
3rd - 20 carbs / 35 protein
4th - 20 carbs /35 protein
5th - 35 protein / 14g fat
6th - 35 protein
7th - 35 protein


High Carb Day (Saturday)
1st meal/PreWO (pre weights)- 75 carbs / 25 protein
PostWO (post weights, pre cardio) - 35 carbs / 25 protein
Post Cardio - 75 carbs / 25 protein
4th - 50 carbs / 25 protein
5th - 45 carbs / 25 protein
6th - 40 carbs / 25 protein
7th - 25 protein

Carb Sources: Oatmeal, Sweet Potatoe, Whole Wheat Bread, Green Vegetables
Protein Sources: Turkey, Chicken, Tuna, Protein supplements, beef (occasionaly), fat free cheese
Fat Source: EFA Oil

*Post weights the carbs come from gatorade


Current Routine:

Mon: Bi's, Tri's, 4arms, Cardio
Tues: Rest
Wed: Back, Calves, Abs, Cardio
Thur: Rest
Fri: Delts, 4arms, maybe some Abs, Cardio
Sat: Quads, Hams, Calves, Cardio
Sun: Chest, Abs, Cardio

Weight training takes between 1hr to 1hr 15min

Cardio is done low intensity (~125 bpm) on the eliptical for 50mins follow the weights and my shake.

I'm taking glutamine, salmon oil, sesamin, multivitamin, Dialene 4 (fat burner), Naplam (topical fat burner)

I get 9-10 hours of sleep every night


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

You might be a good candidate for a UD2 bulk-diet.  
Your training and diet suck. Sorry. i just dont get what youre trying to do here. 
Glutamine is crap.
Your fat needs to come up-if I read this correctly, it only shows 14g of fat. 
Give me your bodyfat measurement.


----------



## newguy19 (May 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> You might be a good candidate for a UD2 bulk-diet.
> Your training and diet suck. Sorry. i just dont get what youre trying to do here.
> Glutamine is crap.
> Your fat needs to come up-if I read this correctly, it only shows 14g of fat.
> Give me your bodyfat measurement.



lol, well a pro natural bodybuilder structured my training and diet so i don't know what to tell you.....
glutamine keeps my immune system up and keeps me from getting sick
only 14g of added fats, obviously  im eating more than 14g of fat per day
i dont know my bf measurements

you don't get what i'm trying to do? is that a typo? i want to rid myself of these love handles as mentioned in my posts

i had this same problem last year and followed the same advice your giving me now : bulk
but that does not solve my problem
i bulked, gained strength and gained fat and then when i came time to cut down i still have the same probelm, these weird fatty love handles


----------



## juggernaut (May 28, 2009)

then you bulked incorrectly. I'm only telling you to do a different type of bulking, but in the sense of bro-school bulking, of course youre going to get fat. 
If you're serious, signup for an account on FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal. Start tracking your foods, let me see what you on a week basis, because you are being way too vague. 
Love handles cannot be spot-reduced. You sound as if you are dieting for way too long, you're pretty much losing muscle that you've worked hard to put on and now, progress has stopped and you dont know which way to go.
I'm offering a different approach. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Kevsworld (May 28, 2009)

There's a book called _The Stubborn Fat Solution_ that Lyle McDonald Has written.  You can go to my blog if you are interested.

Love handles are always hard to get rid of.


----------



## Built (May 28, 2009)

Daredevils are shredded includes a summary of SFS, as well as the supplementation and rationale. 

newguy, juggernaut is giving you excellent advise. Please read the link in my sig on "getting started", you might find something helpful in there even though you have been at this for a while.


----------



## Merkaba (May 29, 2009)

I agree the diet is terrible. The "pro natural body builder" had different genetics than you can got away with that. Gatorade as post workout carbs?

In your last pics with your face blocked it just looks like youre one of those folks that are made with a large lower ab plate.  I don't see love handles in those pics.  Just a wide girdle.  when its ripped it won't matter.  You can't spot reduce so I think you need to calm down and see what a good diet approach will do.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

this is the part where I shut the fucking newb up and he listens...



newguy19 said:


> lol, well a pro natural bodybuilder structured my training and diet so i don't know what to tell you.....
> glutamine keeps my immune system up and keeps me from getting sick
> *Why? Are you overtraining? Suffering from some type of auto-immune disease? Stop reading the bullshit magazines. Glutamine has been shown to really not do a fucking thing in most cases.*
> only 14g of added fats, obviously  im eating more than 14g of fat per day
> ...



Now, if you listen to learn and learn to listen, I'd be more than happy to teach you what to do. If not, continue reading Flex, M&F, Crapular Development, and all the other shit magrags out there. No sweat off my ass.


----------



## newguy19 (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> this is the part where I shut the fucking newb up and he listens...
> 
> *lol*
> 
> ...



if you offer advice to help me  i'd be very appreciable , thankful and willing to listen but if your just telling me everything i am doing sucks  isn't exactly constructive criticism


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

No, it's fucking honesty. You can pre-pack the shit I'll do for you. I dont believe in beating around the bush. If you dont want help, dont post.
If I didnt give a shit, I would tell you to fuck off. I'm not gopro; I dont sugarcoat shit. I know what I have to offer works. 

Stop being a bitch and listen.

a) 30g is way too low for fats. Up it to at least 70g. Get 10g of fish oil in everyday.
b) Cut the glutamine, or send me the 20.00 youre spending and take Vitamin C and E for a healthy system. Get a multivitamin. Give me grams of PROTEIN, FATS, AND CARBS on an average day....GRAMS. do this by TRACKING on fitday. Dont fuck with this-just do it. 
c) I told you on males, the last to go is the back-ab fat.
d0 I'm teachig you something right now:
Shut the fuck up, learn to listen, listen to learn.

Take a little ass-kicking, stop fucking around. I can help you, and get past the whiny bitch shit.


----------



## newguy19 (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> No, it's fucking honesty. You can pre-pack the shit I'll do for you. I dont believe in beating around the bush. If you dont want help, dont post.
> If I didnt give a shit, I would tell you to fuck off. I'm not gopro; I dont sugarcoat shit. I know what I have to offer works.
> 
> Stop being a bitch and listen.
> ...



OK

I'll do fitday when i get a chance.

This is the exact grams of each i take everyday.

MON-SAT: 245grams of protein, 142 grams of carbs, 30 grams of fat
SUN: 175 grams of protein, 300 grams of carbs, 15 grams of fat

Sun is my "refeed day"


----------



## RoosterTX (May 29, 2009)

I think he quit whinning. Let's help him now.


----------



## Built (May 29, 2009)

newguy, have you read the link in my sig on getting started yet?


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

thats better. Get to work on fitday and PM with the profile link when you make it public.
Here's your homework; 
Read the sig from Built
Give me the entire weekend (including today with macros)
Get the bodyfat done. No guessing. and weight while youre at it.


----------



## newguy19 (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> thats better. Get to work on fitday and PM with the profile link when you make it public.
> Here's your homework;
> Read the sig from Built
> 
> ...



/////


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

10% may be a little off. It depends on the taker of the measurement. I'd put you at a low 11-12%. Youre going to start bulking. I want you to read Built's sig and PM me a message with your email. Dont be shy about your weight. Where is it?


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

and lastly, throw all of the magazines you have in the house OUT.


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

Listen to ANYTHING Built says. She's a friggin wealth of information. She schooled me, and still does. Every time I talk to her, I feel like I go to school.


----------



## newguy19 (May 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> 10% may be a little off. It depends on the taker of the measurement. I'd put you at a low 11-12%. Youre going to start bulking. I want you to read Built's sig and PM me a message with your email. Dont be shy about your weight. Where is it?



right now i weigh 161


----------



## juggernaut (May 29, 2009)

ok. I will set you up. Give me a little time to do the prep. Sunday.


----------



## Merkaba (May 29, 2009)

Yep.  Its so odd how many people really are mislead nowadays.  Marketing is everywhere.  You think the Glutamine manufacturers, who are buying the commercials and those ads in the mags, aren't gonna tell you its the best thing since sliced bread?  

And ok Jug don't try to cut into my market by getting the folks wasting their money to send it to you.  Thats my line!  I want it all.  Though there seems to be plenty to go around with the summer months coming on!


----------



## juggernaut (May 30, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Yep.  Its so odd how many people really are mislead nowadays.  Marketing is everywhere.  You think the Glutamine manufacturers, who are buying the commercials and those ads in the mags, aren't gonna tell you its the best thing since sliced bread?*  I threw all of my magazines out a few years ago. My son's go-to source is me. He said he used to buy the rags every month, each with conflicting advice on how to do it. He got a full time job, realized that supps cost money and started grilling me for all the shit I know. He does MMA, and wanted to be able to knock the guy into the next year. So, we had a Paul Sr/Jr moment, argued I eventually won, and now he's being the shit out of a lotttttt of opponents.  *
> 
> And ok Jug don't try to cut into my market by getting the folks wasting their money to send it to you.  Thats my line!  I want it all.  Though there seems to be plenty to go around with the summer months coming on!


_*every man for himself!!!!*_


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for giving me your workset ng...I will post your work tonight. Things have been very busy at work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 11, 2009)

hey dude, your shit has been up for a while. You going to check your PM box?


----------

